# Greetings from Ohio!



## Aeelorty (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi, 
My name is Taylor and I am a Master Mason from High Point #773 Monroe Ohio. I was wondering if there were any restricted areas to this site.


----------



## crono782 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nothing restricted per se. The "Sanctum Sanctorum section is open to VIP (premium) members or regular members after they have reached 200 post count. No areas are for "tyled" discussion however. With that in mind, assume all discussion is public. 

EDIT: Oh, and welcome!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JonBoy (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome my brother. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you brethren


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome to the group!


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## cog41 (Apr 15, 2013)

Greetings!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums my brother.:thumbup:

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BrianMDowns (Apr 20, 2013)

Greetings from North Bend Lodge #346 in Cleves, OH!!!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty (Apr 20, 2013)

My uncle had his wake I believe at your lodge a couple of years ago. I have family that lives in the area to, I will have to come visit sometime brother Downs.


----------



## BrianMDowns (Apr 20, 2013)

We would be honored to have you brother! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## OES513 (Apr 21, 2013)

Greetings from Ft Hamilton568 will be demit to Harvest 564 dayton ohio

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Aeelorty (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks again everybody = )


----------



## Aeelorty (Apr 22, 2013)

Does Harvest meet at the Dayton Masonic Center


----------



## OES513 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes we meet at dayton masonic center

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 23, 2013)

In Japanese the word ohio means greetings.  So the subject line "Greetings from Ohio" is a wonderful pun for some.  :001_tongue:


----------



## Ville (Apr 23, 2013)

... and be able to turn any form of thought into matter! 


fraternal embrace. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

